# weeding cars



## alisalman12 (Nov 6, 2016)

Zero emissions. Zero emissions. Zero compromises. Equipped with the highest safety rating in the U.S. and the ability to go zero to 60 in as little as 2.8 seconds, the Tesla Model S is the supreme leader in the all-electric road. Tesla is the only car manufacturer in the world being compared to tech giants such as Apple and Google. And with good reason, the Model S is a performance luxury, all-electric vehicle capable of the impossible. This holiday season make sure you rent a Tesla today.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

alisalman12 said:


> Zero emissions. Zero emissions. Zero compromises. Equipped with the highest safety rating in the U.S. and the ability to go zero to 60 in as little as 2.8 seconds, the Tesla Model S is the supreme leader in the all-electric road. Tesla is the only car manufacturer in the world being compared to tech giants such as Apple and Google. And with good reason, the Model S is a performance luxury, all-electric vehicle capable of the impossible. This holiday season make sure you rent a Tesla today.


Unless it has s solar powered,the cars fuel still creates emissions when generated.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Meh, I test drove a friends p85 and while it was really cool , it handled like dog crap , top end isn't very good and no sound is kinda boring . 

I'd take something like an M5 over a Tesla any day but I could give a rats ass about fuel economy and emissions 

I love the idea of tesla and if I could get one for under $40k and get it on Uber Select / Black I think it would be the perfect car for this job . Especially since my complex has free chargers and I don't pay for electricity in my garage .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Meh, I test drove a friends p85 and while it was really cool , it handled like dog crap , top end isn't very good and no sound is kinda boring .
> 
> I'd take something like an M5 over a Tesla any day but I could give a rats ass about fuel economy and emissions
> 
> I love the idea of tesla and if I could get one for under $40k and get it on Uber Select / Black I think it would be the perfect car for this job . Especially since my complex has free chargers and I don't pay for electricity in my garage .


I like sail boats. I think I could enjoy an electric motorcycle or car.
I enjoy the sound of the wind and a boat hull as it slices through the water. You can't hear that with a noisey motor.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I like sail boats. I think I could enjoy an electric motorcycle or car.
> I enjoy the sound of the wind and a boat hull as it slices through the water. You can't hear that with a noisey motor.


But listening to every pot hold, creak (teslas are very rattle happy) and road noise is not the same as relaxing water and wind


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> But listening to every pot hold, creak (teslas are very rattle happy) and road noise is not the same as relaxing water and wind


Touche.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Would be great for turning down base rate long distance rides though. "My battery is about to die; we'd never make it to San Jose". No way for pax to argue with that.


----------



## Melissa Pagan (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah!!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

RENT a Tesla? Whatever for? If you Uber a fair amount, there is no way you'll keep within the mileage limitations, unless you buy it. And if you can afford to buy it, you probably don't need to drive for Uber.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I know my Corvette doesn't qualify for any Uber platform but wouldn't it be a great car? It's all paid for... 30 mpg... 19.1 fuel tank... that's a range of 573 miles in between fuel ups. (Although for some reason I never get that many miles on a tank. Perhaps I should keep my foot out of the firewall?) I know it could take the beating. I've put 8,000 miles on it in a week once. Fun to drive. C'mon Uber?? let me sign it up!! 

Just kidding


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If a Mazda Miyata would qualify I'd get one for my next car.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> If a Mazda Miyata would qualify I'd get one for my next car.


My 85 chevette


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

They should allow Smartcar on Lyft. 90% of my riders are single, and even on airport runs they usually have only one bag. Call it "Lyft for 1". I have lots of wasted seat space on most runs.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> it handled like dog crap


Exactly how do you know how dog crap handles?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> But listening to every pot hold, creak (teslas are very rattle happy) and road noise is not the same as relaxing water and wind


As bad as bimmers? Worse?

Btw, you ever try and succeed at defeating the various noises bimmer interiors make?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Exactly how do you know how dog crap handles?


Probably a dog owner. In a poop bag jurisdiction.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> As bad as bimmers? Worse?
> 
> Btw, you ever try and succeed at defeating the various noises bimmer interiors make?


My Bimmer had no rattles until I modified the suspension now it has some and obviously because the ride is more harsh no.. 
Only noise I've heard was from my blower motor would make a sound like a baseball card in a bike spoke above the 4th speed setting. Simply took it out sprayed some car lube on the motor and never came back


----------

